# Picked up 2 unusual Sodas 1 Crush & a Red Arrow



## digger mcdirt (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out these 2 out of local estate. The Crush is one I have never seen before . It is just embossed Crush on both sides nothing else anywhere. Could be a Crush like maybe Lime etc so no orange on it or a copy bottle someone tried to get by with I will go with the first idea. Also check out this big red arrow it is covered top to bottom in arrows and has the original cap etc. I got several other types but these were two I haven't run across before.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 6, 2011)

the embossed big red arrow I do have a ACL in normal size but had not seen the big embossed version.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 6, 2011)

original cap


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 6, 2011)

back side bottom also has a big arrow on it.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice finds. really love the crush. would love to know the history behind it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 7, 2011)

The Crush could be a foreign bottle. I've seen some Orange Crush bottles from Australia and this one appears to be similar to them. Are there any glass maker marks, or patent information embossed on the bottle aside from the word Crush.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

Howdy mcdirt,

 Great gets, good sir! First time I've ever seen either, thanks for providing the privilege. The big Red Arrow is superb. Puts me in mind sorta of the straight Arrow Cokes, but to the *99th power*.

 Is there a makers mark, or who dunnit? Might it be Hemingray? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


 These 3 are on  Chris Weide's Want List.  

 "ARROW                     DETROIT           MI    CLEAR          10      RED AND WHITE       "RED ARROW PREMIUM FLAVOR BEVERAGES TASTE BETTER"
 RED ARROW GINGER ALE          DETROIT           MI    DARK GREEN     32      RED AND WHITE       Name Over a Red Arrow, Embossing (Detroit, MI) 59" but they sound of way more modernity.

 Same story with his Gotz List:

 " RED ARROW                07 OZ.     RED AND BLUE        CLEAR SMOOTH         08      1946 RED ARROW BOTT. WKS.     DETROIT         MICH. "RED ARROW BEVERAGES TASTE BETTER"(B)                8.8
 # 65070509:       
  RED ARROW                07 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR SMOOTH         08      1966 RED ARROW BOTT. INC.     DETROIT         MICH. RED ARROW/RECT./ARROW DESIGN; "PREMIUM BEVERAGES"    7.7
 # 86091189:       
  RED ARROW                07 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR SMOOTH         07 7/8  1966 RED ARROW BOTT. INC.     DETROIT         MICH. "RED ARROW" ON BOX/ARROW (B); SMALL ARROW HEAD(N)    7.8
 # 91082695:       
  RED ARROW                07 OZ. (?) RED AND WHITE       CLEAR SMOOTH         08      1956 RED ARROW BOTT. WKS.     DETROIT         MICH. "RED ARROW BEVERAGES TASTE BETTER"                   5.5
 # 87081587:     
  RED ARROW                10 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR W/TEXT.        09 1/4  1972 RED ARROW BOTT. INC.     DETROIT         MICH. "RED ARROW SODA POP SHOPPE" (B); "A" ON ARROWHEAD    9.8"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gono's got: "DETROIT            16-S-  -MI-C- 8 -"BIG CHIEF-RED ARROW B/W"(M)" 

 Sounds like the brand had a long life. What are your thoughts on the date of yours? Man, it is unbelievably Fresh & Minty!

 Just found this little nugget from ""*Hermod*": "Another place we frequented a lot was the Red Arrow Market on the north side of Whittier by the shoe repair place near Somerset. Tony, one of the Italian owners, had served in WWII with the 32nd "Red Arrow" Division (MI-WI NG). After the war, he and his father, Frank, opened the Red Arrow Market. When she was going to cook ground beef and noodles, my mother would send me up there for two pounds of ground beef and a loaf of bread (and expect change back from a buck)." From this Detroit Memory board. Coulda woulda?

 If you wanna get him some companions, you might go HERE for"Item #R-368 â€“ [Red Arrow Bottling Inc. = Manufacturer]; Drink Name = RED ARROW; (Made in; Detroit, Mich., USA; ** 7 FL. OZ; ** Height = 8â€œ Tall; ** Glass Color = Clear; ** Painted Label Colors = White, & Red; ** illustration = Pine Tree & Arrows; ** Embossed {Raised Glass} DESIGN Areas on Surface = NO; ** Numbers / Info at Bottom of Bottle; {Line-1}= â€œG-545â€; {Line-2}= â€œDuraglasâ€; {Line-3}= â€œ3-I-66â€ {Line-4}= â€œ1â€ ** Other= NO; ** Price = US$10.00);
 -----------------------------
 Item #R-369 â€“ [RED ARROW BOTTLING WORKS = Manufacturer]; Drink Name = MORNING AFTER CHASER MIXER (Citrates & Carbonates); (Made in; Detroit, Mich, USA; ** 7 FL. OZ; ** Height = 8â€œ Tall; ** Glass Color = Green; ** Painted Label Colors = White, & Red; ** illustration = Man in a top hat & tuxedo, who looks like he is suffering from a Hangover; ** Embossed {Raised Glass} DESIGN Areas on Surface = NO; ** Numbers / Info at Bottom of Bottle; {Line-1}= â€œDuraglasâ€; {Line-2}= â€œ3-7-2â€; ** Other= NO; ** Price = US$12.00);"






 "Red Arrow soda is a brand that I havenâ€™t been able to find much information on. But the name of the soda seems to have an interesting history. It appears to have come from the Red Arrow, or 32nd Infantry Division of National Guardsmen from both Michigan and Wisconsin that fought bravely in WWI and II. Due to this honorable history, Red Arrow has become a very popular name in the Michigan area. The name has been given to many landmarks and establishments. There is even the historic U.S. Highway 12 that has been renamed the Red Arrow Highway to honor the men of the Red Arrow Division.

 Some of the flavors that Red Arrow produced were Cream, Wild Cherry, Cherry, Black Cherry and Birch Beer. Today there is a Red Arrow Products Company located in Manitowoc, Wisconsin that produces wholesale food products. I donâ€™t know if this is a remnant of the former company, or something completely separate.  If you can share any history of the Red Arrow Bottling Co., please blog-in. Weâ€™d love to hear from you" From.





From.



From.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 7, 2011)

The Crush is not a out of USA one it has Il glass maker markings on bottom I in diamond I think this was used from teens - late 20's era . Also I have seen a Borken one of these years ago in a 20's era dump we dug near Memphis but it was only a portion this is the only whole bottle I have seen. I think it was used to hold Crush Lime Grape etc and very short lived . It also came out of a old local building that had housed a country store from the teens-60's era there were several reg embossed oc's in it this was just the odd one so it was used here at some point. The Red Arrow is marked with misc numbers on heel edge but has c-26 on pass those by itself so I would guess c was the code for month and 26 the year 1926. Surface man you have the info thanks ~! dm


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah the 26 is most likely the date. I being an Orange Crush collector, I find it odd that it doesn't have the patent information on it. It could easily have been a test market thing as they were transitioning from the Ward's Orange Crush bottle after Ward left the company, and you are also starting to get into the period when they are transitioning the regular bottles into the orange peel textured bottles of the early 30's. There were imitators of course who boldly used the name Crush, which may account for the lack of patent information.


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen the Red Arrow for sale in an antique booth for $30 before, but I haven't seen one since.  I thought it was one pretty bottle.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes I think it could very well be a imitator the only marking are Crush each side and the I in Diamond for Ill Glass on the bottom. No heel edge numbers etc maybe that made it harder to trace no city state etc. I think it came out of Tenn by both of the two I have seen the broken one and this one being close in area. I wrote a man who collects OC and sent a pic he said it was a new one on him. He wanted to buy it but until I know more I will hold on to it and do some more research. dm


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 7, 2011)

I just saw a Red Arrow like you have today at an antique store, except it was a 6.5oz.


----------

